# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Конкурс... Декабрь 2011 года... Пошалим???...)))

## PAN

Зима, предновогоднее настроение...

Работы много, но запах мандаринов уже начинает напоминать - совсем скоро, совсем скоро... :Rulezzz 06: 


В нашей форумской истории бывали различные предновогодние мероприятия, в т.ч. и вполне поэтического содержания... Писались и поэмы, и просто новогодне-рождественские поздравлялки

А сегодня позвольте вам предложить небольшой Конкурс...
Поэтический, конечно... :Ok: 
И предновогодний... в меру... В любом случае - настроение лирическое... :Yes4: 

Призы пока не определены, но они будут, ямбом клянусь... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Условия конкурса - самые либеральные... Какой смысл закручивать - здесь все свои... :Meeting: 

Мы предоставляем три картинки... Участники пишут к каждой картинке стихО... не менее четверостишия... максимум определять не будем - вдруг кого на эпическую поэму сподвигнет... Таки пусть пишет... :Yes4:  Но лучше все же ограничится разумным...

Работы выставляются в этой теме по мере готовности... ну, например в срок до 24 декабря... 
Выставленную работу нельзя править, за исключением опечаток...
Голосование за понравившиеся идет как обычно - спасибками...
Побеждает тот, у кого сумма спасибок больше... :Ok: 
25-го - финал, подсчет и награждение... :Yahoo: 

Ответственным за проведение и подсчет голосов назначаю себя, а потому в основной программе конкурса участвовать не буду...))) Пойду вне конкурса...)))

И маленький сУрприз...
Кроме трех призовых мест обязательно будет приз от администрации... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Итак - картинки...

1. [IMG]http://*********su/954126.jpg[/IMG]

2. 

3.[IMG]http://*********su/942863.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Понимаю, что все условно... в т.ч. места, призы, спасибки...

Давайте просто порадуем друг-друга...

И огромное спасибо от администрации нашей Марии (Марийка-Умница) за идею конкурса... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Картинка 3*
Летом нет. Зимою нет
Нет весной и осенью... :Tu: 
Не увидим санный след...
Почему? - вы спросите

Потому, что этот снег
Видим мы лишь на картинке 
Ускоряем сразу бег
Если вдруг летят снежинки

И не выпросить у нас 
Его даже в январе  :Aga: 
потому, что дождь идёт...
Ночью, днём и на заре...  :Victory:

----------


## PAN

*Alenajazz*,  :Ok: ...
С почином... :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Alenajazz

> С почином...


Я просто потому, что должен же кто-то начать. Стихи сочинять я не умею. Я по жизни прозаик. Реалистка...

----------


## PAN

> Стихи сочинять я не умею.


И тем не менее... :Grin: 

Ждем на другие картинки... :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Я по жизни прозаик. Реалистка...


Ты умница!!! Классно!  :Ok:

----------


## Ладушка

[IMG]http://*********su/957253m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/957253.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Картинка 2.*

Я смотрю на небо
И глаза не жмурю
Потому что солнце
спряталось куда-то

Только лишь макушку
Видно золотую
Поиграем в прятки?
Я иду искать!  :Yes4:

----------


## Alenajazz

*Картинка 1.*

Семь футов под килем!
(На мель не садиться  :Yes4: )
Попутного ветра! -
желают в морях

Надёжных попутчиков
Выстоять в шторм
Поднять паруса
И вернуться в свой дом!

----------


## Славина

*1*. С НГ уклоном  :Grin: 

Белеет парус  одинокий
В бокале том, полупустом,
Что ищёт он в стране далёкой
Ведь даже ёлки нету в нём? :)))

----------


## PAN

*Славина*, Ира, я сейчас удалю вторую и третью стишку, а ты их выставляй отдельными, чтобы можно было спасибки ставить... :Yes4: 

Если не сохранила - у меня есть копия...

----------


## Славина

> чтобы можно было спасибки ставить.


 Да не гонюсь я за спасибками и призами, я так, ради интереса  :Grin: 

*2*.
Любовь огромная страна
И ей все возрасты покорны
И если мало места на земле
То дай вам Бог, любите в небе!

----------


## Славина

*3.*
Мне снова в детство захотелось
К любимой бабушке моей
В сугробы прыгать, санки, лыжи,
Сосульки, нет же их вкусней!!!
Где Новый год веселый праздник,
Где ёлка прям до потолка….
И Дед Мороз,  конечно папа :))
Ну он и выпивший слегка….
Эх, детство, детство, что умчалось
Такая милая пора,
Хотелось бы чтоб не кончалось,
Но так не может быть всегда…

----------


## PAN

> не гонюсь я за спасибками и призами, я так, ради интереса


Мы все так... Для того и живем здесь... :Ok:

----------


## Янек

Если можно я тоже не хочу участвовать в соревновании, тем более не умею я  писать стихи. Я не знаю , что такое ямб, хорей или еще другие стили стихоплётства. 

А вот это у меня написано давно, просто картинка Паша мне твоя понравилась, вот к ней и приставлю свой стишок.


[IMG]http://*********su/942863.jpg[/IMG]

Одеялом укутаны снежным последние стежки
Серебрится , искрится , играет пушистый ковер
Я приехал туда , где когда то на свет появился
На широкий , родительский, милый простор

Сколько лет , боже мой , я уж не был у мамы
Как давно я не видел знакомых красивых берез
И речушку , где летом гурьбой с пацанами
Мы в воешку играли , всегда и в серьез

Сколько весен и зим , как стрела пролетели
За околицей сморщились старые ветхие пни
Здесь когда то девченки в платьицах ситцевых пели
Все не вспомнить пожалуй , в беспечные юные дни

Вновь рябина гр*о*здями алыми тычет в окошко
А кукушка кукует опять сколько лет проживу
Соловей запел песню свою о любви осторожно
Я лежу и смотрю на знакомую с детства луну

Я приехал зимой , а вдруг вспомнилось детское лето
Где мальчишкой я бегал чумазый. в трусах и босой
Где проказничал часто , не слушался, было и это
И где бабушка силой тащила покушать домой

----------


## PAN

> сли можно я тоже не хочу участвовать


Поздно, начал...

Да и не соревнование это... Скорее - посиделки... :Yes4:  тока на заданную тему...

Поищи в столе - наверняка и на другие картинки что найдешь...

А картинки не мои - мы их кучно собирали...)))

----------


## Анюта Солнце

Моя небольшая лепта :Smile3: ...

1.
В жизни – словно за стеклом…
На кораблике качает.
Что таит в себе реальность – 
Мало кто об этом знает… 

Разбить  бы ту невидимую грань
Мне так глотка свободы не хватает.
И на волне мечты – кораблик в океан…
Но робость все ж в душе преобладает…



Писала свои ассоциации душевные от созерцания картинок :Tender: ...

----------


## Анюта Солнце

2.
Растворяясь в синей глади неба,
Я рукой достану облака 
И создам прекрасный своей шедевр:
Сердце из плакучих туч, тогда.

Ведь любовь взаимная сияет,
А неразделенной – слезы лить…
Правда вот просвет вдруг наступает,
Солнце помогает чувства распалить…

----------


## Анюта Солнце

3.
Укрыв окрестность нежным покрывалом 
Зима и ночь – вдруг породнились.
Ночь темнотою обуяла, 
Ну а зима – снежинками  укрыла землю, высь.

И каждый уголок в ночном морозце –
Таит в себе как - будто волшебство…
Но ночь пройдет, и выглянет вдруг солнце
Вновь будут мысли – только о другом…
 :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

> Поздно, начал...


Пусть уж наши красотульки выигрывают призы, а мы просто разбавим  женскую часть нашего форума, их у нас талантливых много, даже по именам не выделить кто лучше. Все хороши по своему. За них  :Vishenka 19:

----------


## Kliakca

> Поищи в столе - наверняка и на другие картинки что найдешь...


Мой любимый стих из ранее изданного «Black Lordоm» или «Байроном»(кому, как привычнее).
Сам стесняется, так я наберусь наглости сделать это за него.

*К картинке №3*

-----------Зимние узоры--------------

*Стая белых лебедей, за окном кружится,    
Нежным, мягким одеялом на землю ложиться.
Вьюжит ветер сквозь берёз и свистит по щелкам,
Спряталась в своём дупле, рыженькая белка.

Просыпаюсь словно в сказке, на окне узоры,
Не найти вам на Руси, лучше этих, шторы.
Вот тропинка, вот сосна, озеро сверкает,
Пара белых лебедей на волнах играет.

Где найти такие краски, что зима рисует?
Словно в вальсе снегири на окне танцуют.
Вот "Морозко" на санях, тройка бьёт копытом,
Испод снега лишь листок, осени забытой.

Как люблю тебя я, Русь! Степи и просторы,
Душу пусть мороз раскрасит, в зимние узоры,
Что бы слиться с Новым годом, посреди метели,
Только не хочу вылазить  из своей постели.
*

----------


## Славина

Ещё к картинке *2* если можно.

Я скажу три слова:"Я люблю тебя!"
Если не поверишь, подними глаза,
Выше в поднебесье, загляни туда,
Что ты там увидел? То любовь моя!!!:))

----------


## Skadi

> Итак - картинки


А я и не знала.......ах, вот как.....к картинкам.......хорошо, подумаем  :Smile3: 
Спасибо за предновогоднюю "встряску" всем! Молодцы!  :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

*У меня ещё....*
*Картинка 1*

_Если грустно - мечтой
наполни сердце своё 

налей минералки в бокал
Сделай корабль из скорлупки

И вот он уже в океане
плывёт к твоей давней мечте 

Видны огни Уругвая
Завтра там карнавал!_

----------


## Alenajazz

*И ещё...*  :Blush2: 
*Картинка 2*

Тёмно-серое НЕЧТО...
Но выглядит так сердечно!
Стеснительность солнца?
Оно отдыхает?
мне так любопытно: 
Что тучка скрывает?  :Blink:

----------


## Янек

[IMG]http://*********su/954126.jpg[/IMG]


Я к тебе корабликом приплыву
Парусом своим стать попрошу
Поплывем мы вместе по морям
Путь отыщем к нашим берегам
Мы пойдем с тобою по волнам
Не легка дорога  к  красным берегам
Но преодолеем вместе трудный путь
Чтобы в счастья гавань вовремя свернуть

----------


## Kliakca

> *вне конкурса...)))*


[IMG]http://*********su/926222m.jpg[/IMG]

*1+2+3*
*
* * *
На дне бокала твой "Привет",
В глотке усталости притих.
Забрезжит утренний рассвет,
Наполнив терпкостью мотив.

За преломлением зеркал,
Душа, в стекле, оголена.
Полупустой лежит бокал,
И в нём плывёт "Моя вина".

Из-под пера ложится стих...
"Предновогоднее письмо".
И в строчках мысли за двоих,
Испепелённое "Клеймо".

Душа взметнулась в небеса,
Закрыв собою яркий свод,
Чтоб не прожгла меня слеза,
Скатившись радостью забот.

А ты в заснеженном краю,
Качаешь внука перед сном.
Как раньше я для вас спою,
И в мыслях посещу ваш дом.

На дне бокала твой "Привет",
Притих в обилии слезы,
Но берегов в бокале - нет,
Лишь изобилье железы...*

----------


## Skadi

> Итак - картинки...


[IMG]http://*********su/979483m.jpg[/IMG]

_Жила мечтой. Был парус алый,
Счастливый смех над кораблём…
Казалось, жизни будет мало
На путешествие вдвоём!

Мечту сломала тяга злая:
Стал серым парус за стеклом,
И не морской вода хмельная…
Не путешествуем вдвоём.

Мечта теперь совсем другая:
Тебя спасти, пока жива я!_

----------


## Skadi

Снова к картинке *№1*.

_Он - настоящий капитан!
Он «волк морской» и славный малый!
Когда чертовски сильно пьян –
С кем после шторма не бывало? –
Всегда на дне его бокала
Он видит парус! Пусть не алый_

----------


## Skadi

К картинке *№2*.

[IMG]http://*********su/943633m.jpg[/IMG]

_Живём мы, в общем, интересно –
Судьба нам дарит «ох» и «ах»:
То скучно врозь, то вместе тесно…
Жалея нас, Господь небесный
Свой знак шлёт – сердце в облаках!_

----------


## Skadi

К картинке *№3*.

[IMG]http://*********su/966162m.jpg[/IMG]

_Дома одели снега шапки,
А ели – платья-серебро,
Огни в окошках светят сладко -
Прекрасный праздник - Рождество!_

----------


## Skadi

К картинке *№3*.

_Деревенька в снегу
Улыбается светом окошек…
Интересно, смогу
Пробежаться по санной дорожке?
Захотелось вдруг так
В босоногое детство вернуться –
Вновь залезть на чердак,
Чтоб с луной в небе перемигнуться,
Полежать на печи,
Затаиться на тёплой лежанке,
А бабуля ворчит,
Что опять кот наелся сметанки!
Нет вкусней молока –
С пенкой, тёплое, из-под коровы!
Супер-песня сверчка…
Эх, в детство вернуться бы снова!_

----------


## smychok

Осталось десять дней, не боле
Позвольте же и мне начать
Душа, беснуясь, просит воли,
Не может просто тихо ждать.

Кому-то эти три картинки
 Чуть-чуть помогут пошалить,
А я пытаюсь «из глубинки»
Через порог переступить.

Как это просто, но как сложно,
Что на картинках описать.
Оно, конечно-то возможно
И главное скорей начать…

Бокал… 
Лежит и вроде целый, 
А в нём под парус скорлупа,
 И парус маленький и белый
Идея вроде бы глупа…

Но нет! 
Что  скажет нам скорлупка?
Что будто бы она в плену?
Но в ограниченном пространстве
Она нашла свою волну.

Год уходящий, провожая,
Ищите новую волну,
Ищите счастье, вдохновляясь
Не чувствуйте себя в плену.

Ищите, что хотите сами
(Быть может сердце в небесах)
И упивайтесь же словами 
У самых близких на устах.

Тогда в предновогодний вечер, 
Когда помолишься за всех,
Судьба тебе устроит встречу,
На встречу ту придёт успех.

Усыплет  прошлогодним снегом 
Обледеневшее стекло,
 И дом войдёт покой и нега, 
Придёт душевное тепло.

----------


## smychok

Наивно как-то получилось у меня... Но удалять не буду. Как есть - так есть.

----------


## Skadi

> Наивно как-то получилось у меня


Сашка, приве-е-е-е-т!!!! Классно получилось! Где ты? Почему исчез? Лично я очень соскучилась по тебе - вот! :Vishenka 05:  :Vishenka 05:  :Vishenka 05:

----------


## Славина

> Наивно как-то получилось у меня


Не знаю кто ты, но мне очень понравилось  :Ok:  у меня так ещё наивнее  :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> Не знаю кто ты


Это Сашенька - замечательный певец! Он ещё и спортсмен, пишет стихи....короче, талантливый молодой человек! Его многие знают здесь, в уголке поэзии  :Yes4:

----------


## Skadi

*Славина*, 
Ириш, вот ссылка на официальный сайт арт-группы "Беларусы", где Сашенька поёт http://artbelarusy.com/?width=1366
Там есть фото, на котором он крайний справа  :Tender: 
Так что, Сашка у нас - талантище!  :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> крайний справа


:))))  :Ok: 

Ну вот, *Оленька*, нас уже заочно и познакомила   :Grin: 

Только я малость сейчас в детство впала, но это явление временное  :Yes4: 

Я чуток повзрослее, чем на аве  :Grin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Как есть - так есть.


Замечательно!!!  :Ok: 
Рада видеть.  :Yahoo: 
Давно не появлялся!!!!  :Nono: 
Соскучились!!!!  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

*smychok*, 

Привет, пропадун... :br: 

Рад видеть...

Решил три в одном сделать???...)))

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Приветствую всех участников нашего предновогоднего конкурса!_ :Smile3: 

_кое что и я настрочила_ :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********su/954126m.jpg[/IMG]

_У орешка с названием грецкий
Непростая случилась судьбинка –
Раскололи его, съев сердечко,
Раскололи на половинки.

Маясь скукою и от безделья
Утешая унынье абсентом,
Всколыхнулось воспоминанье –  
Нет, я не был интеллигентом,
А мечтал покорить океаны
У штурвала морского фрегата…
…не сбылось….
Что ж… кораблик в бокале…
И мечта о «хакуна матата»…
_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/942863m.jpg[/IMG]

_Ночь перед Рождеством

Накануне Рождества
вновь
Затевает люцифер 
пир
И пытается в который 
раз
Опрокинуть в бездну наш 
Мир…

Накануне Рождества 
ночь…
Все нечистые помыслы 
мои
Помоги, Господь, прогнать 
прочь,
От лукавства ты меня 
сохрани.

За околицей снежок 
чист,
Лишь сияет от луны 
след…
Помоги, Господь, прошу, 
помоги,
Оберегом защити 
от бед.

Накануне Рождества 
снег
Укрывает серебром 
дом…
Замедляет время свой 
бег,
Вновь мы чудо Рождества 
ждем.
_

----------


## Курица

1.

_В перевёрнутом бокале, что на краешке стола,
То ли годы и печали, то ли – детская мечта…
Кто кораблик тот построил, опустил на лоно вод?
То ль мудрец, устав от жизни, то ль ребёнок, что живёт?!.._

----------


## smychok

Всем драссе))) Не буду особо засорять тему, тут всё же конкурс!!! Просто вскользь отрапартую)))
Алёночка и тебе привет!!! Так же безгранично приятно видеть как и всех остальных!
Но при этом, Оля, заставляешь меня краснеть от неловкости перед Славиной, а перед Паном краснею  :Lex 09: от стыда...
Простите меня большую, покрасневшую свинью... Постараюсь больше офтоп не вставлять в этой теме)))

----------


## PAN

Ух... молодцы какие...

Я пока свои спасибки берегу, никому не ставлю... :Yes4: 

Но многое прям нравится... А некоторое - очень... :Ok:

----------


## LenZ

Всем привет! А у меня вот такой экспромтик пока только к одной картинке. Почему-то тоже вспомнилось Рождество.

Снег блестит искрою...
Рождество, колядки…
Облака с луною
Разыгрались в прятки.

На лесной опушке
Бархатистый ельник…
Собрались подружки
Погадать в сочельник.

Сапожок бросают,
Веря в волшебство.
Вдруг, судьбу узнают
В ночь под Рождество…

----------


## Kliakca

> Сапожок бросают,
> Веря в волшебство.
> Вдруг, судьбу узнают
> В ночь под Рождество…


Красивое поверье, а я про него и не слышала...

----------


## LenZ

Как же! Я и сама так под Рождество делала! Бросаешь сапожок, куда носик показывает, оттуда и суженый будет )))) Насколько сбывается, не знаю, но сам процесс гадания очень весёлый )))

----------


## Kliakca

> Как же! Я и сама так под Рождество делала!


Про гадание на кофе, блюдцах слышала, но про сапожок... :Meeting: 
Его через голову кидают? А если кому по голове попадёт?

----------


## Alenajazz

*LenZ*, Привеееттт!!!!! Извиняюсь за вопль радости в конкурсной теме!!!  :Blush2: 
Очень рада, что ты появилась!!!  :Yahoo:

----------


## LenZ

Алёна, привет! Спасибо!  :Tender:  Давай ко мне! Там потрындим.

----------


## smychok

Дабы не искать лёгких путей, попробую картинку номер 2, с ассоциативностью которой бороться сложнее всего...


Однажды я спросил у Бога
Что в этом мире нужно ждать,
Что бы позднее, «у порога»,
Пред врАтами не причитать?

Что мне искать в пустом, убогом,
Разбитом  просто на куски,
В мирке, совсем забытом Богом,
Что б не засохнуть от тоски?

Вокруг всё как-то потемнело
И сразу автор этих строк
Всем существом, совсем не телом,
Почуял лёгкий ветерок.

С опаской посмотрев на небо,
Желая знать ну где же свет?..
Прощай же лабиринт Эфеба –
Я там вверху узрел ответ!

Любовь мы ищем в этом мире,
Любовь на всё даёт ответ.
С любовью мир заметно шире,
Любви ни где преграды нет.

Любите всех , родных и близких,
Любить - поверьте мне - не грех!
Любите МАТЬ – поклон ей низкий…
Любите всё, любите всех…

----------


## Славина

> Любовь мы ищем в этом мире,
> Любовь на всё даёт ответ.
> С любовью мир заметно шире,
> Любви ни где преграды нет.
> 
> Любите всех , родных и близких,
> Любить - поверьте мне - не грех!
> Любите МАТЬ – поклон ей низкий…
> Любите всё, любите всех…


 :Ok:

----------


## Славина

Летящёй походкой, с улыбкой на лице, я бороздила сегодня просторы родного города и именно такую меня остановил знакомый со словами: "Ира, ты с каждым разом всё красивее и моложе! В чём секрет???"

Как вы думаете, что я ему ответила?  :Grin: 

Секрет очень прост! ЛЮБИТЕ!!!




> Любите всё, любите всех…


  :Ok:

----------


## smychok

> Летящёй походкой, с улыбкой на лице, я бороздила сегодня просторы родного города и именно такую меня остановил знакомый со словами: "Ира, ты с каждым разом всё красивее и моложе! В чём секрет???"
> 
> Как вы думаете, что я ему ответила? 
> 
> Секрет очень прост! ЛЮБИТЕ!!!


)))))))))  :Blush2:

----------


## LenZ

> Про гадание на кофе, блюдцах слышала, но про сапожок...
> Его через голову кидают? А если кому по голове попадёт?


Ну не то чтобы прямо через голову, но назад... Все расходятся, чтоб по голове не попали ))) Честно говоря, не помню подробностей. Давно это было... В юности...

----------


## PAN

Ну что, неужели остальные боятся???... :Vah:

----------


## Affection

( Картинка №1 - кораблик в бокале)

**********
Моря и океаны… Целый мир
Бушующих страстей  высокого накала…
Но как же мило оказаться вдруг 
В спокойной гавани
Хрустального бокала….

Здесь тишь и гладь, а так же – глубина….
Есть время , чтоб задуматься, очнуться…
Пусть в вашей жизни будет  гавань хоть одна,
Куда  вы можете всегда вернуться !!!!!

----------


## Affection

(Картинка № 2 - Сердце - облака )
*********
Есть множество чудес  на этом свете…
О них  писались книги  и  трактаты.
Но мы в душе  ,наверное, немного дети,
Раз видим сердце в облаке мохнатом….
А может быть, любви нам захотелось
Среди зимы холодной  и печальной ?  
Я верю, солнце выйдет  и опять
Согреет нас горячими лучами…
И в каждом  доме вспомнят  про любовь, 
Про ласку , и про всякое такое….
О чем порой  мы стали забывать
Осеннею и зимнею порою….
Смотрю на сердце и волшебный свет, 
Что спрятался за ним , как чудо света…
И крикнуть хочется : Я за любовь !
За мир, её волшебной  прелестью согретый!

----------


## Affection

( картинка №3 -Снег ....)
*********
Этот снег и дома…. Этот храм вдалеке…
Эти ели  в заснеженной  дали…..
Свет в окне… Тишина…. Я хочу вас спросить:
Вы желание загадали ? 
Не забыли  ли вы  в беготне, в суете,
Что  для вас  самым важным зовётся ?
Что сейчас и всегда, где бы ни были вы
Вашим счастьем для вас остаётся ?
Может быть, вы пока не познали его,
И чего-то всё ждёте и ждёте ?
Час настал…. И сейчас в Рождество,
Верю, в дом вы мечту позовёте..
************
Если честно, то мне очень понравился стих про гадания на Рождество..... Так мило ! Спасибо !!! 
***********
И ещё ..... Можно только один стих по теме написать ? А вдруг что-то ещё сочинится ?

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/1045584m.jpg[/IMG]

_у меня две ассоциации на эту картинку :

1. 

Может  кто то пошутил -
Сердце в тучку превратил?
Или в чем-то провинился?

Слезки лил и в облака
 эти слезки собирались,
Удивить нас постарались?_

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/1045584m.jpg[/IMG]

_2.
«Ой, смотрите-ка, что Это?» -
Прибежал спросить совета 
Мой сосед – студент Сережка…
… удивил меня немножко…

- «это Облако простое,
Кучевое, дождевое…
Странно, что вопрос возник…»

Мой сосед вдруг как-то сник,
Взгляд восторженный потух,
И шепнул Сережка вслух –

«А я…. вижу Сердце позолочЁнное,
И, мне кажется, Сердце влюбленное…»

Встрепенулся – « А вдруг это Знак?
И пора сделать шаг? Главный шаг?
Купить кольцо обручальное
И позвать на венчанье 
Маринку –
Мою любимую балеринку?»

Вот так женился мой сосед
И счастливо живет без бед
С красавицей Маринкой –
Любимой балеринкой!

просьба : не судите строго - стихи писать не умею, лишь рифмочки иногда случаются, весьма далекие от законов стихосложения_ :Blush2:

----------


## PAN

> далекие от законов стихосложения


Ну, если с законами стихосложения ко всему подходить - то мы и Пушкину найдем чем попенять... :Grin: 

Думаю - может быть однажды мы и решимся провести творческое соревнование на серьезном классическом уровне, но пока даже не буду загадывать - оценка такого конкурса будет слишком трудным делом...

Сегодня же шалим от всей души, радуемся приближающимся праздникам, радуем друг друга и делимся настроением... :Yahoo:

----------


## Валерьевна

Марийка, Паша!!!
Спасибо за замечательный предновогодний конкурс!!!
Здорово придумали!
Прочитала всё-всё-всё............очень многое понравилось
Все молодцы!!! 
если что-то сочинится - обязательно поучаствую

----------


## Курица

[IMG]http://*********su/1003621m.jpg[/IMG] 

"In vino veritas"? …а, может быть, и нет!?
Ведь если мне на донышке бокала
Мечта привиделась… из давних юных лет,
Пусть парус у неё совсем не алый,
Позвольте в ней Судьбы увидеть знак,
Что очень скоро будет всё не так,
На горизонте вдруг появится моряк…
И гавань обретёт мой Грей  усталый!

----------


## Валерьевна

> [IMG]http://*********su/1003621m.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> "In vino veritas"?


Известно: «Истина в вине»,
Наполню им бокал с мечтами,
И буду жить под парусами,
То, что внутри – 
                     То и вовне...

(картинка 1)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Думаю - может быть однажды мы и решимся провести творческое соревнование на серьезном классическом уровне, но пока даже не буду загадывать - оценка такого конкурса будет слишком трудным делом...


_надеюсь, что когда нибудь мы проведем поэтический марафон... 
очень хочется сие действо увидеть на страницах нашего форума_ :Yes4: 
_касаемо судейства - оценки творчества всегда субъективны..._ :Meeting:

----------


## Skadi

Не знаю, почему...но вот ещё строчки о парусе в бокале.
Если нельзя больше добавлять, то пусть будет так...экспромт  :Smile3: 

_Мечте приснился
странный сон:
Её корабль вдруг
стал скорлупкой,
В стекле прозрачном -
небосклон,
А мир огромный -
как малютка...

Не просто так
всё это снилось,
Был знак ей дан -
ОСУЩЕСТВИЛАСЬ!_

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********su/942863m.jpg[/IMG]

***
Хатки, 
тишь,
церквушка, 
месяц – 
Новогодье. 
Мир чудесен!
По колено снег хрустящий,
(не с дождём, а настоящий)
В пору сани…
Звёзды сами
замерли от тишины…
Вот бы мне туда,
Увы…
Лишь одно я загадаю,
Чтоб в душе покой не таял,
И уют (как на картине)
Месяц,
Хатки,
Ели,
Иней…

----------


## ЛВ

> Ну что, неужели остальные боятся???...


В ЧИТАТЕЛЯХ тоже неплохо быть. 

Девочки, спасибо вам за такую замечательную вашу личную лирику.

----------


## PAN

> Если нельзя больше добавлять, то


Оля, да почему же нельзя??? Давай так решим - МОЖНО!!!... :Yahoo: 

Мы собрались здесь по очень радостному поводу - предстоят светлые праздники...

Зачем же ограничивать хорошие стихи??? Пишите на здоровье... :Yes4: 
Оценивать в таком случае будем не совокупностью, а как лучший стих на конкретную картинку - и делов то... :Meeting: 

ПИШИТЕ БОЛЬШЕ!!!

----------


## PAN

> В ЧИТАТЕЛЯХ тоже неплохо быть.


И от кого я это слышу... :Grin:

----------


## МКШВ

Друзья, спасибо вам за ваше творчество!!! 
А у меня, почему-то, получились лирические частушки (практически)..))) Ведь в начале темки предлагалось пошалить..))) Так что шалю!!! Если что…, не обессудьте ..)))
*Картинка 2*
Песнь «малярши» Антонины!   :Laie 48: 
_по мотивам беседы Диогена с Александром Македонским…)))_
Бабы мне сказали –
У тебя есть…краля,
И зовут ту кралю
Продавщица Валя…
    Знать, не есть нам хлеба
    С колбасой…с получки,
    Ведь любовь на небо
    Улетела тучкой…
Ты, наверно, думал,
Что ты – свет в оконце?!
Тож мне,…Македонский!
Отойди  от  СОЛНЦА!!!

Всем Хорошего Настроения!!!

----------


## МКШВ

*Картинка 3*
Вот, написалось сегодня..)))
*Новогоднее ассоциативное...(и НЕгрустное)*  :Yes4: 
Ну вот, ещё один уходит в Лету год…
Мне проводить его, увы, особо нечем…
Налью вина бокал…Ах, да – зажгу я свечи..))
А за окном...ведут снежинки хоровод! 
А за окном…и красота, и суета –
Жизнь оправдать…уже предприняты попытки!!!)))
Я пью вино,…смотрю на старую открытку,…
И мне опять так сильно хочется…ТУДА –
В То Рождество, где был камин и…тихий смех,…
Где к Небесам...мы становились ближе,…
Где по ночам…во сне…встречаю тех,
Кого на улице…в толпе…я не увижу…)))

Всех с Наступающим!!! :011:

----------


## laks_arina

№1

На четверь пуст или на четверть полный
Стекла простого сей бокальчик скромный?
Налит поспешно или недопит?
Уронен кем-то... НАТЮРМОРТ ЛЕЖИТ!!!
Как часто в жизни так бывает - 
Мгновенье каплей застывает!
Покачивая тихо парусами,
Плывут мгновения по жизни вместе с нами...

----------


## laks_arina

№2

Любите жизнь! Она так быстротечна!
Так хороша, но всё ж не бесконечна!
Так коротка, как облачный дымок!
Была - и нет! Так быстро выйдет срок!

----------


## laks_arina

№3

Деревня, ночь... Вот санный след блестит...
Огни в окошках, знать народ не спит.
В России много уголков, как встарь!
Зима... Деревня... Новый год... Январь...

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********su/1045584m.jpg[/IMG]

    (о верности)
Сорвалась каплей с облака.
Ах, какой был полёт!
А потом, будто обморок,
И очнувшись, об лёд.
Вновь, любовь легкокрылая,
Подняла высоко,
Про Ньютона забыла я,
И про вечный бином…
Эх! Опять невезение.
Видно, слишком сильно,
У земли притяжение…
(и к тебе заодно)

----------


## ЛВ

> И от кого я это слышу...


Под тучкой надо ТАК стоять,
В ладошки ливень чтоб поймать...
А из бокала ТАК напиться.
Чтобы ничем не подавиться! :Grin: 

Читателем же быть легко,
Так в корень зриться глубоко... :Derisive:

----------


## Skadi

> А из бокала ТАК напиться.
> Чтобы ничем не подавиться!


 :Grin:

----------


## MarinaMi

*Картинка 3.*

Знаешь, Детство, я теперь другая.
Я в делах, заботах день за днём.
Но с годами чаще вспоминаю
Старый Дом. 
Мой добрый Старый Дом.

Снегом запорошены деревья,
Воздухом морозным дышит мгла.
Помнишь, Детство, тихую деревню,
Девочку, которой я была?

Мне её порою не хватает - 
Девочки из Детства моего, 
Той, что книги добрые читает,
Верит в чудеса и волшебство.

Я скучаю, Детство. 
Я скучаю...
Ты приснись мне, слышишь? 
Буду ждать.
Вьюги снег на волосы роняют,
Старый Дом из Детства заметают...
И пути обратно не видать.

----------


## Lotos Kay

to this picture (замечательная картинка выбрана, спасибо) :



*Последнее поздравление, человеку из прошлого*

Чужая женщина тебя целует в губы.
И лживо улыбаясь, с днем рожденья поздравляет.
Обняв ее и прошептав, как «сильно» любишь,
Не знаешь ты, как мое сердце в этот день рыдает.

Ты моя боль, и мое счастье в жизни прошлой.
Ты мой кинжал, вонзенный - сердце кровоточит.
Когда-то грязными руками, разломав хорошее,
Ты мое имя честное взял целью опорочить.

В последний год, гадалкой нагадавши,
Что больше вместе мы не будем, к сожаленью,
Я думала, спасешь семью, не испугавшись.
Но я ошиблась... что ж, мой милый...
С днем рожденья!

----------


## Lotos Kay

шалю дальше:



*Как мало надо нам для счастья*


Как мало надо нам для счастья,
Всего лишь выйти на балкон 
И ощутить, что в дождь,ненастье,
Ты не один, а вы – вдвоем.

Когда пространства разделяют,
Ловить тепло лучей с небес.
И пусть вокруг никто не знает,
Что ты из пепла вдруг воскрес.

Улыбок, взглядов хороводы
Всегда вокруг тебя кружат.
С холстов закатов и восходов
Глаза любимые глядят.

Как мало надо нам для счастья,
Всего лишь слышать наяву,
Заветных десять букв прекрасных,
Три слова: 
               я
                  тебя 
                        люблю!

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Декабрь. У камелька*


Огонь в полуночное донышко
Тепло отдает тиши.
Смотрю я на нежное солнышко –
Подарок моей души.

Буковка к буковке слаженно
Песню тебе пропою.
Сердце в алмазы наряжено -
Я тебя так люблю.

И поклонюсь непогодушкам,
Пусть навсегда уйдут.
На крыльях судьба-лебедушка
В дом принесет уют.

Здоровья, любимый, и благости!
Я буду всегда с тобой...
В минуты особенной радости- 
Шепотом: «ты мой родной».

------------------------
Спасибо всем, кто прочитает! А вдруг выиграю?  :Smile3:

----------


## overload

Итак - картинки...

1. [IMG]http://*********su/954126.jpg[/IMG]

Последняя доза
хмельного матроса.

(я понимаю, что одно из условий конкурса - не менее четверостишия, но я всё сказал  :Smile3: )

2. 

Два мнения двух разных человечков,
у каждого - своя есть правда-мать:
один - доволен редкому сердечку,
другой - бурчит: мол, солнца не видать.

3.[IMG]http://*********su/942863.jpg[/IMG]

Васька ночью до ограды
приходил занять трояк.
Хорошо, что есть собака -
не пустила нифига.

----------


## МКШВ

> Васька ночью до ограды
> *приходил* занять трояк.


Наблюдательность, однако.!!!  :Ok: 
Эт я про...следы, к забору ведущие..)))

----------


## МКШВ

*Картинка 1*

Не люблю я корабли…в бутыли!
Не люблю кораблики…в бокале!
Пусть есть мачты, паруса и шпили –
Только поплывет такой…едва ли..))
Очень вас прошу – не дуйте губки!))
Это взгляд на Жизнь мой,…и не боле…
Пусть плывёт Кораблик из скорлупки –
По реке,…по морю и…на Воле!!!)))
 :Laie 47: 

Друзья, Улыбок ваи и Радости!!!

----------


## ЛВ

> *Картинка 3.*
> Я скучаю, Детство. 
> Я скучаю...
> Ты приснись мне, слышишь? 
> Буду ждать.
> Вьюги снег на волосы роняют,
> Старый Дом из Детства заметают...
> И пути обратно не видать.


Пронзительно! И очень мелодично! Просто нА сердце легло! Спасибо огромное! Сто спасибок хочется поставить.

----------


## Gaisia

[QUOTE=MarinaMi;4245183]*Картинка 3.*

Снегом запорошены деревья,
Воздухом морозным дышит мгла.
Помнишь, Детство, тихую деревню,
Девочку, которой я была?



Здорово!
Сразу себя вспомнила, как ходила по 3км через лес зимой в деревню к бабушке, а деревня , та же, тихая, заснеженная и такая родная, до слёз! Спасибо!

----------


## Валерьевна

Вот так рождаются стихи:
скорлупка,
парус,
пол бокала…
И серым будням вопреки,
Поэт рифмует у штурвала,
Не весть Бог что. 
Но льётся мысль,
Лаская слух и душу нежно,
Эскадрой полнится бутыль,
И парус поднят вновь мятежный...

----------


## margo57

А можно  выставить стихотворение мужа?

Картинка №3

                           В НОВОГОДНЮЮ НОЧЬ

 Уж пятый час, жена моя уснула.
 Дочь празднует в кругу друзей своих.
 В клубок свернувшись, дремлет кот под стулом,
 И у соседей шум давно утих.
    Сижу один под новогодней ёлкой.
    Смотрю кино, убрав, как можно, звук.
    Лениво ем салат из тёртой свёклы...
    Вдруг в дверь мою раздался тихий стук.
Кого там принесло в такое время?
Не дожевав, иду с набитым ртом.
В глазок не глянув, открываю дверь я:
Ба!..Дед Мороз ко мне явился в дом!
    "Ну, Колька, ты даёшь! Сюрприз приятный!
    Хотя, постой,-не та у Кольки стать.
    Кто ты?За бородою необъятной
    Тебя никак я не могу узнать.
Ох, что же мы стоим тут на пороге?
Давай-ка шубу, бороду снимай!
Да проходи ж, не вытирай ты ноги-
Ведь грязи нет, на улице не май.
    Садись к столу,  а то я тут скучаю,
    И выпьем мы с тобой за Новый год".
    " За стол пройду, но выпью только чаю.
    Я не беру, увы, спиртного в рот".
"Да ты и впрямь, наверно, настоящий!"
"А как же!",- улыбается он мне.
Залез большой рукой в мешок блестящий
И ищет что-то в нём на самом дне.
    Достал коробку, крышку открывает.
    А в ней лежит игрушечный трамвай...
    На стол поставил, глазом не моргает
    И двигает тихонько на мой край.
"Ну! Узнаёшь? Скажи-ка, твой трамвайчик?"
Я молча сел на стул, почти без сил.
"Ответь, когда ты был трёхлетний мальчик,
Такой тебе я в детстве подарил?"
    Как не узнать любимую игрушку?
    Дрожащею рукой я закурил.
    Поставил машинально Деду кружку
    И чаю ароматного налил.
Он сео за стол, усы свои поправил,
Провёл рукой по длинной бороде.
Взгляд на меня из-под бровей наставил...
Я весь застыл, как в ледяной воде.
    Сижу я перед ним, как будто голый.
    Холодной струйкой пот по мне бежит.
    Дед взгляд отвёл, поправил в шубе полы,
    И мне спокойно, тихо говорит:
" Ты многое уж повидал на свете,
Знаком со злом, добро не раз встречал.
Беда лишь в том, что ты за годы эти
Всё больше веру в доброе терял.
    Ну, а сейчас сосредоточь вниманье..."
    Я слушал всё, дыханье затая.
    " Любое сокровенное желанье
    Исполню для тебя сегодня я ."
Сознание моё вдруг помутилось.
(Всё в жизни переменится теперь!)
И сердце, как мотор в груди забилось...
Нов тот момент открылась, скрипнув дверь.
    Вернулась дочка,И ещё с порога
    Спросила тихо:"Ты не спишь, отец?"
    Глаза мои открылись понемногу,
    И я тогда проснулся, наконец.
Так мне лишь толькл всё приснилось это?
Но отчего же так в висках стучит?
Смотрю га стол- дымится сигарета,
А рядом кружка чайная стоит.
    Так что же здесь произошло сегодня?
    И спал я, не пойму, или не спал?
    Но в эту ночь под ёлкой новогодней
    Я всё-таки желанье загадал.
И хоть  давно мы  все уже не дети,
 И даже внуков нянчим уж своих,
_Бывают всё же чудеса на свете!
Нам, взрослым, просто  верить нада в них.
     И пусть не в этот год, не в этот вечер,
     Но счастье постучится в твою дверь!
     Ты жди его, с ним состоится встреча!
     Всё так и будет, только в это верь!

----------


## margo57

Картинка №1             

              Проснулся первого числа...
              Да, на полу...Но у стола.
              Привстал, смотрю- пусть хоть и малость,
              В бокале всё-таки осталось!!!
              И закусь даже в нём плывёт...
              Ну, здравствуй, здравствуй, Новый год!

Картинка №2

              Проснулся третьего числа...
              Вдруг медсестричка позвала:
              " Вот Ваш рентген.Увы, но малость
              У Вас от лёгкого осталось!"

Картинка №3

              Числа не знаю...Видно сплю...
              Мне так легко, я всех люблю!
              Пейзаж из детства: старый храм,
              И лес стремится к небесам...
              По снегу топаю босой,
              А рядом в белом вся , с косой.

                 ДРУЗЬЯ, ЧТОБ СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ ВСТРЕТИТЬ  НОВЫЙ ГОД,
                 ВО ВСЁМ ВСЕГДА ИМЕЙТЕ МЕРУ! 
                                                              ВОТ!

----------


## Kliakca

> В НОВОГОДНЮЮ НОЧЬ


ВНЕКОНКУРЕНЦИИ!!!!!

----------


## Kliakca

> Старый Дом из Детства заметают...
> И пути обратно не видать.


До слёз...

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********su/1032755m.jpg[/IMG]

Мечту заточили в клетку - 
без неба оставив птицу,
корабль не пуская в море...
Чтоб рядом всегда была!

И стала бескрылой птица,
корабль - простой скорлупкой.
Мечта... оказалась хрупкой,
рассыпалась и умерла.

----------


## notka47

> А можно  выставить стихотворение мужа?
> 
> 
>                            В НОВОГОДНЮЮ НОЧЬ


Рита, мужу -БРАВО!!!

----------


## margo57

3.[IMG]http://*********su/942863.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

                                                    СТАРЫЙ ДОМИШКО

                               Покосившийся набок домишко,
                               Опустевший заброшенный сад...
                               Здесь когда-то я бегал мальчишкой
                               Но, увы, не вернуть ине назад
                               Эти дни, без забот и печали,
                               Дни, которые я торопил.
                               Всё стремился я в дальние дали,
                               Всё куда-то спешил и спешил...
                               А как будто вчера только было:
                               Зимний вечер, луна за окном...
                               А в домишке уютно и мило,
                               Самовар на столе с кипятком.
                               И, напившись душистого чая,
                               Взрослых слушаю я разговор,
                               Пёс на улице нехотя лает,
                               Охраняя наш маленький двор.
                               Всё как будто унуло с годами,
                               Лишь, как прежде, бежит в никуда.
                               За церквушкой родник под кустами,
                               Не считая ни дни, ни года...
                               Так и мы, уходя в бесконечность,
                               Друг за другом по жизни течём.
                               Значит, жизнь наша всё-таки вечна,
                               И не надо грустить ни о чём...

----------


## margo57

2. 

                                    Две половинки сердца, два крыла
                                    В порыве страсти взмыли в небо смело.
                                    Но слишком жаркою любовь эта была-
                                    С восходом солнца всё, увы, сгорело.

----------


## PAN

Здорово мы расшалились... :Ok: 

А посему - давайте продлим прием работ хотя бы числа до 29-го... :Ok: 

Успеем мы до Нового Года и спасибки посчитать, и лидеров определить, и памятными призами наградить... :Yes4:

----------


## ЛВ

> и памятными призами наградить...


Мне кажется, что они, действительно, этого достойны! Спасибо авторам за чудесные, искренние, тонкие и душевные стихотворные мелодии!  За лирику и за юмор! Я восхищена вашими талантами! [IMG]http://s12.******info/e710dabd9aa9052b10d9297760cc1edc.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

> Спасибо авторам за чудесные, искренние, тонкие и душевные стихотворные мелодии!


*Спасибо за поддержку и добрые слова, ЛВ!*

[IMG]http://*********net/2233479m.jpg[/IMG]

Бокал.
Наполовину полон? 
Пуст?
Искал кораблик  
Радость?
Грусть?
Бывал моряк 
то трезв,
то пьян…
Но знал, где родины причал.
Вот так и мы: 
всегда – домой…

----------


## Курица

> Бокал.
> Наполовину полон? 
> Пуст?
> Искал кораблик  
> Радость?
> Грусть?
> Бывал моряк 
> то трезв,
> то пьян…
> ...


Можно -пошалю?

...с надеждой:
Выпить по второй...
 :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> Можно -пошалю?


Почему нет? Я такая же  :Blush2: 

*Бокал* всё так же манит... :Smile3: 

_Известно многим:
Коли крошка есть в бокале –
То повод, чтобы «горько» прокричали.
А целоваться кому с кем –
решают сами!
Не унесло б потом совсем
под парусами 
_

----------


## MarinaMi

Как-то по-детски получилось... Ну, куда от этого деваться - столько лет в детском саду!  :Oj:  

[IMG]http://*********su/1071321m.jpg[/IMG]

Оставив день на донышке,
ушло за тучу солнышко: 
устало ясноглазое
светить на целый свет.

Но без забот за тучами
сидеть ему наскучило.
Смотри! Сердечный солнышко
на землю шлёт привет.

Любовь сияет ярко так
и согревает жарко так,
что все тревоги-горести
растают, словно дым.

Ты отдохни, лучистое,
за облаками чистыми,
а после возвращайся к нам
с рассветом молодым.

----------


## oljaTs

> Как-то по-детски получилось... Ну, куда от этого деваться - столько лет в детском саду!  
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/1071321m.jpg[/IMG]
> светить на целый свет.....................
> Смотри! Сердечный солнышко
> на землю шлёт привет.
> 
> Ты отдохни, лучистое,
> за облаками чистыми,
> ...


 Мариночка Ми! Солнышка наше!!!
Ты - настоящее чудо!!!!! Спасибо тебе за красоту и нежность!!! Удивительные строки!!!

----------


## frezia

Маришка! Спасибо за нежные, воздушные строчки! Твоё солнышко самое трогательное!

----------


## Gaisia

> Как-то по-детски получилось...


Но как хорошо и ладно! Спасибо!

----------


## ЛВ

> Как-то по-детски получилось...


 Потому что все мы родом ИЗ ДЕТСТВА и ДЕТИ по сути своей! Теперь остаётся ждать подведения итогов конкурса и заранее благодарить всех принявших в нём участие за удовольствие посмотреть на мир через призму ваших поэтических строчек! Спасибо  всем участникам!

----------


## СТС

> Как-то по-детски получилось


Вот и хорошо, что по-детски! Нежно, трогательно, душевно! Спасибо, Мариша!

----------


## marina 64

> Как-то по-детски получилось... Ну, куда от этого деваться - столько лет в детском саду!


Маришенька, а вот детские стихи, особенно лирические писать очень трудно, надо действительно быть ребёнком в душе, при чём очень добрым, нежным и трогательным! Спасибо тебе!

----------


## PAN

Какие все умнички... :Yahoo:

----------


## Petavla

MarinaMi, здорово! Оригинально и душевно! :Tender: 
У меня попроще - так, мимоходом...

Спряталось за облачко ласковое солнышко,
Обрамило облако яркою каймой.
Смотришь - не насмотришься и не налюбуешься,
Как природа-матушка блещет красотой!

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Маришечка Ми,* твои стихи чудо, от них идет особая энергия, я твой поклонник.

Когда-то написала этот стих для благотворительного вечера в помощь детям, больным туберкулезом. Думаю, что картинка подходит:



*Благотворительность*


Для кого-то дыхание жизни,
Чтоб увидеть солнечный свет.
Для кого-то возможность открыться
И узнать на вопрос свой - ответ.

Одному научиться смеяться
И уметь видеть мир каждый день,
Чтобы жить и когда-то дождаться
Проявленья себя через тень.
И однажды, почувствовав силу,
Сделать шаг навстречу судьбе....

Посмотри,твоё сердце красиво:
Ты помог
........и ему.
........и себе.

----------


## PAN

Здорово мы пошалили... :Yahoo: 

Завтра посмотрю, посчитаю...

Но не это главное... Главное - мы смогли поделиться друг с другом новогодним настроением... :Ok: 

А некоторым я порекомендую обязательно открыть личную страничку в Разделе Поэзия... так и знайте...)))

----------


## PAN

*Alenajazz*, 
*Славина*, 
*Ладушка*, 
*Янек*, 
*Анюта Солнце*, 
*Kliakca*, 
*Skadi*, 
*Papandr*, 
*smychok*, 
*Марийка-Умница*, 
*Курица*, 
*LenZ*, 
*Affection*, 
*Валерьевна*, 
*МКШВ*, 
*laks_arina*, 
*ЛВ*, 
*MarinaMi*, 
*Lotos Kay*, 
*overload*, 
*margo57*, 
*Petavla*...

Уф, вроде бы всех назвал...

ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО за такие душевные и порой неожиданные строки...!!!

Обещаю, что обязательно будем и впредь собирать вас на подобные приятные шалости... :Yes4: 

Еще раз огромная благодарность - тебе, Мария (Марийка-Умница), за идею конкурса... :flower:  и от меня лично Алене (Alenajazz) - за высоко поднятый флаг и за поддержку... :flower:

----------


## PAN

А теперь по цифрам, хотя я и понимаю, что не в них дело, но все же... Хоть какие-то формальности нужно жеж соблюсти... :Grin: 

По картинке номер раз был предложен 21 стих и несколько полустиший, т.е. когда один стих про все три картинки...)))
[IMG]http://*********su/954126.jpg[/IMG]
Максимальное количество спасибок на стих: 37... у *Affection* за стих - 



> Моря и океаны… Целый мир
> Бушующих страстей высокого накала…
> Но как же мило оказаться вдруг 
> В спокойной гавани
> Хрустального бокала….
> 
> Здесь тишь и гладь, а так же – глубина….
> Есть время , чтоб задуматься, очнуться…
> Пусть в вашей жизни будет гавань хоть одна,
> Куда вы можете всегда вернуться !!!!!


По картинке нумер два предложено 23 стиха и так же несколько полустиший...

По спасибкам (33) снова лидер *Affection* со стихом 



> Есть множество чудес на этом свете…
> О них писались книги и трактаты.
> Но мы в душе ,наверное, немного дети,
> Раз видим сердце в облаке мохнатом….
> А может быть, любви нам захотелось
> Среди зимы холодной и печальной ? 
> Я верю, солнце выйдет и опять
> Согреет нас горячими лучами…
> И в каждом доме вспомнят про любовь, 
> ...


ПО картинке № три предложено 20 стихов и, куда без них - несколько полустиший...
[IMG]http://*********su/942863.jpg[/IMG]
По сумме спасибок (44...!!!) впереди *MarinaMi* со стихом



> Знаешь, Детство, я теперь другая.
> Я в делах, заботах день за днём.
> Но с годами чаще вспоминаю
> Старый Дом. 
> Мой добрый Старый Дом.
> 
> Снегом запорошены деревья,
> Воздухом морозным дышит мгла.
> Помнишь, Детство, тихую деревню,
> ...

----------


## PAN

Дабы не перегружать себе мозги перед Новым Годом - так и посчитаем...

Третье (33 спасибки за стих) и второе (37 спасибок за стих) место забирает *Affection*...
Первое место при 44-х спасибках за стих - берет  *MarinaMi*...!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!... :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 05:  :Tatice 04: ...

Кроме того позвольте лично от себя поблагодарить и отметить призами моей зрительской симпатии три стиха...



> Хатки, 
> тишь,
> церквушка, 
> месяц – 
> Новогодье. 
> Мир чудесен!
> По колено снег хрустящий,
> (не с дождём, а настоящий)
> В пору сани…
> ...


Валерьевна, умница, как всегда...





> Снег блестит искрою...
> Рождество, колядки…
> Облака с луною
> Разыгрались в прятки.
> 
> На лесной опушке
> Бархатистый ельник…
> Собрались подружки
> Погадать в сочельник.
> ...


Такие слова хочется шептать... Настроение уникальное...




> Оставив день на донышке,
> ушло за тучу солнышко: 
> устало ясноглазое
> светить на целый свет.
> 
> Но без забот за тучами
> сидеть ему наскучило.
> Смотри! Сердечный солнышко
> на землю шлёт привет.
> ...


Не знаю почему... Ну получилось так... Понравилось... Спасибо...

----------


## PAN

А в целом - что хочется отметить... Мы таки действительно молодцы...)))
Совсем не самое важное - правильность стиха... Глаз цепляется за душевность...
Есть стихи, которые можно хоть сейчас в хрестоматию...
Есть строки, которые обязательно пригодятся авторам где-то потом...
Но самое главное - настроение, с которым мы эти строки писали и читали... Огромное СПАСИБО!!!
Всем участникам в ближайшие дни в личку будут высланы благодарственные письма форума, победителям - Дипломы и поощрения...

От меня - всем дамам -  :Vishenka 33: ...
Мужики... :br: ...

Всех люблю...

----------


## ЛВ

Девочки, поздравляю вас с победой! Замечательные стихи родились под вашими кнопочками клавиатур! Чудесные стихи! Добрые! тонкие! Кружевные!
Получила истиное удовольствие от всех поэтических строк! И победивших и чуточку не набравших плюсиков! Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

[IMG]http://*********su/1135037m.gif[/IMG]

_Спасибо всем участникам за творчество, за интересные строки, и за то, что не прошли мимо конкурса, а поделились своим талантом!_  :Thank You2: 

_Поздравления Победителям!!!!!! Брависсимо!!!!!!_ :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 08:  :Tatice 08:

----------


## Gaisia

> Третье (33 спасибки за стих) и второе (37 спасибок за стих) место забирает Affection...
> Первое место при 44-х спасибках за стих - берет MarinaMi...!!!


Умницы! Прекрасные поэтессы! Очень хорошие стихи! Изумительные стихи! Спасибо, милые девочки! Дальнейших вам успехов!

----------


## Nechaykat

Какие вы все молодцы!!! Пока перечитала все стихи и насмеялась, и наплакалась!!! Большое вам спасибо!!!
Пусть в Новом году творчество и вдохновение не покидают вас!!! :004:

----------


## СТС

> Умницы! Прекрасные поэтессы! Очень хорошие стихи! Изумительные стихи! Спасибо, милые девочки! Дальнейших вам успехов!


Полностью согласна !
Поздравляю ВСЕХ участников конкурса! 
Леночка, Мариночка - вам особое спасибо! Поздравляю с  ПОБЕДОЙ!!!

----------


## LenZ

Спасибо большое организаторам этого конкурса! С удовольствием и сама поучаствовала и почитала стихи других участников! Спасибо всем большое!!! 

*PAN*, 



> Такие слова хочется шептать... Настроение уникальное...


Паша, спасибо! даже не ожидала, если честно! Наверное, получилось с настроением, потому что картинка просто сказочная!

всех поздравляю с Новым годом!!! Счастья, здоровья, успехов во всём! И, конечно же, исполнения мечты!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

Я очень рада, что столько классных стихов получилось у нас всех! И все такие чудные! Романтические и философские, с памятью из прошлого (из детства) и со взглядом в будущее! Просто замечательно!!!
Спасибо огромное организаторам, идейным вдохновителям и, конечно, читателям наших нетленок :))
Паша!!! Спасибо за твою зрительскую симпатию!!! Очень-очень приятно!!!
Всех с наступившим! Драконьим!

----------


## MarinaMi

Я тоже хочу сказать спасибо всем - кто конкурс придумал, участвовал в нём, поддерживал участников и "спасибками", и добрыми словами. Наверное, за те несколько дней мы стали ближе, лучше научились понимать друг друга. Обрели новых друзей. Уже немного скучаю по тому времени (хоть всего неделя прошла). Многие ваши стихи скопировала себе в блокнот - для души. Спасибо за искренность.

СЧАСТЛИВОГО РОЖДЕСТВА, мои дорогие! Всего самого доброго, здоровья и счастья!

----------

